

George Orwell - A Final Warning - kefs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXm5hklbBsA&hd=1

======
gruseom
This is docudrama. The only known film of Orwell is a scratchy reel from 1921
of a bunch of kids walking like stick men at Eton, of which Orwell is said to
be one, though you'd never guess.

